# Goodbye 6 Disconnect Rule in NEC 2020



## jar546 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bon voyage rule of 6 swipes of the hand for a service.  There are ways to have more than one disconnect for a service but the days of having a panelboard with 6 swipes of the hand is now gone when you adopt the 2020 NEC.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 6, 2019)

What ... now you can have more ... or fewer?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 6, 2019)

e hilton said:


> What ... now you can have more ... or fewer?



One.  Less.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 7, 2019)

WOW! I thought that would be in there forever.....


----------



## LCBob (Aug 8, 2019)

I wonder what the reasoning is for this and does it apply to feeders as well?


----------



## north star (Aug 8, 2019)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

A welcomed, positive change in my opinion !
There have been so many violations of trying to
add as much amperage under those "6 throws"
as possible.

My guess is that the concensus for the 2020
change is to increase the safety factor to not
have as much amperage flowing the
multiple combinations [ read - violations ] of the
"6 Throw Maximum Rule".

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## steveray (Aug 9, 2019)

Depending on how this is interpreted, this will be a huge problem....

1008.3 Service upgrade. Where the occupancy of an existing
building or part of an existing building is changed, electrical
service shall be upgraded to meet the requirements of NFPA
70 for the new occupancy.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 9, 2019)

steveray said:


> Depending on how this is interpreted, this will be a huge problem....
> .


Nothing that can’t be solved with a pile of money.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 9, 2019)

Still on the 2014 NEC here which does not have an Article 1008. What is 1008 called?


----------



## steveray (Aug 9, 2019)

Rick IEBC for change of occupancy....So when you get a small restaurant into what was a mercantile space in a strip mall you "redo" the entire formerly compliant service....



Rick18071 said:


> Still on the 2014 NEC here which does not have an Article 1008. What is 1008 called?


----------

